# Goodbye Remrem



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

Lost my sweet boy Remy today within a matter of hours to a respiratory infection. Rem was my little tiny cuddler, who learned to sit on my shoulder after just three days. He was a master treat-stasher and hoarder of blocks. And he never stopped moving, so there are no good pictures of my little beige & cream blur. 

Remrem was my first and my favorite. He is sorely missed. His last treat was his favorite -- the magical cheese yogi.


----------



## LadyCat (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Keep the good memories close to your heart, I'm sure you will be reunited with him


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this. I hope that the grieving process goes smoothly for you and the other ratties.


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. Having my other little boys and girls helps. I've been spending time socializing my girls and remembering how easy Rem took to everything. One of my little ladies reminds me a lot of him and his personality.

Although, I have to be honest, Rem's cagemate Butters is not bothered in the least by his absence. I've posted about it before but they weren't very bonded -- more like casual roommates who tolerated each other peacefully but rarely interacted.


----------

